# LED anchor and nav lights?



## wihil (Jul 3, 2012)

I know theres a couple of fixed installation nav lights out there that are LED, but does anyone make a PORTABLE style anchor/nav LED "flashlight" style?

LED's are all the rage now, and you can find them dang near everywhere in flashlights. Makes sense to me - more output, increased battery life, no bulbs to worry about breaking...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2012)

There are lots out there

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B06VQK/ref=asc_df_B001B06VQK2081858?smid=A2ZO16S61GUQY7&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B001B06VQK&hvpos=1o2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1396565960782821526&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=




https://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1%7C17%7C295769%7C320399&id=1821032


----------



## Kismet (Jul 3, 2012)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=330754420532

might be ok. Dunno about stern light 360 degree viewing.

gonna order some, expect to rarely use though.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 3, 2012)

You could also use the conventional style light and swap the bulbs for LED's.. I'm going to eventually do that on my boat.


----------



## wihil (Jul 3, 2012)

See, this is why I need to use the internet for something other than my Tinboat's fix. 

I have a set of oldschool portable lights that came with my boat (actually, 2.3 sets - but only two working pieces after cobbling together a few odds and ends). I think they're from the 70's. Either way, the tubes are bent and ugly - I'm not sure what bulb they take - and after using a fiberglass brush I finally got to the contacts.

I need an upgrade. The idea was I wouldn't need to mess with wiring and keep the weight down by using the portables. With getting more and more into night fishing, I figured the LED's would last longer (and hopefully be a little brighter).

I saw a set at Fleet tonight that caught my eye - no joke, I think they just put them out. Gonna look up the reviews on them and maybe pick them up.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's what I got from Cabelas...

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Att...ation+lights&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products








Extreemly bright, and easy on the batteries. They aren't the average, repurposed flashlight with a c-clamp. They're constructed very well. Only beef I have is the Anchor lamp mast is only 2' tall, and the lamp is blindingly bright. Sitting on the rear seat, it's at about eye level.


----------



## wihil (Jul 4, 2012)

FL - Those are the ones I saw at Fleet, glad to see a positive review on them.

I thought the anchor light pole looked a little cheesy, I'll probably graft it onto my existing pole that's on the boat now.

Awesome. More money to spend....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 7, 2012)

BTW, I got em on sale for $21.95 for the pair...wait for a sale.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 7, 2012)

wihil said:


> I know theres a couple of fixed installation nav lights out there that are LED, but does anyone make a PORTABLE style anchor/nav LED "flashlight" style?
> 
> LED's are all the rage now, and you can find them dang near everywhere in flashlights. Makes sense to me - more output, increased battery life, no bulbs to worry about breaking...



Saw some at Walmart today looks like they ran of 2 D batteries


----------



## wihil (Jul 7, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> BTW, I got em on sale for $21.95 for the pair...wait for a sale.



:-k Fleet's got them for 29 and change right now. I can make do with the old school units for now I suppose, I just haven't seen them before and boat parts (other than seats and associated hardware) rarely if ever go on sale. 

I suppose - looks like the trailer needs new wheels and will likely need new bearings (or at least having them repacked). This could be an expensive weekend. #-o


----------



## DanMC (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone use one of those LED Nav. lights made by Hella ?...they are $$ 200.00+...  ,they are nice but way to much $ !


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my home made stern light.The lens is a single serving milk container on a 4' pole.Plenty high to get out of your line of sight.


----------



## Ronot (May 25, 2013)

You know theirs a couple of fixed installation nav lights out there that are LED, but does anyone make a PORTABLE style anchor/nav LED "flashlight" style?
I can help you. If need any help please contact me. 
Thanks
Ronot


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=271982#p271982 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Jul 03, 2012 3:31 pm[/url]"]There are lots out there
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B06VQK/ref=asc_df_B001B06VQK2081858?smid=A2ZO16S61GUQY7&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B001B06VQK&hvpos=1o2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1396565960782821526&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=
> 
> ...


----------

